# Lower Keys and Key West earl-mid June



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been a member here for years now and I like to think I'm eager to help someone else out if I can. I usually don't ask others for fishing location advice since it's like asking for see naked pics of thier wife. That being said, I get down to Key West about once every 2 years and usually offshore. I really have no game plan as of yet and I know "to hire a guide" but I don't see that happening this trip, as much as I would like to.

I'll be fishing the lower keys June 9-11th next week in a 21' Egret Moccasin and bringing gear for everything from offshore to reef to inshore. The weather forecast is too far out but hopefully this weekend's winds and seas will die down before then but I'm betting flats and inshore will be where I spend next week. I'm not sure if the weather will allow a run to the Marquesas or not and I've never fished the flats and channels north on the Gulf side.

If anyone doesn't mind sharing some advice (either here or in private message) about what to target this time of year, where to find live bait, spots or channels to try, outgoing vs incoing tides on the north side, bait or techniques, etc.... I'm humbly all ears.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, no one gave me any advice or tips. Between diving and the wife's plans, I managed to get out one day and caught about a dozen dolphin in 400ft south of Stock Island, and lost one to a wahoo boatside.

First two were on the troll, the rest were caught chunking on light tackle immediately afterwards.


----------

